# 84% Contain Opioids in Salt Lake County ????



## Chukin'Vape (12/9/19)

Posted 16 hours ago, guys - what is going on here? WTF!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/9/19)

sounds like a case of “watcha doin’ there FDA?”


----------



## Stillwaters (12/9/19)

This, more than anything, will have severe ramifications for all vapers. 
The juices are reported to have been bought from various B&M stores, 10 out of 12 containing illegal substances. 
Also, pod systems only will be allowed. Right up Big Tobacco's alley
We have a huge battle ahead now greed seems, once again, to destroy a thing that is beneficial to all people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (12/9/19)

These bastards are talking about THC cartridges as if it was Jam monster.

The USA vape scene is screwed now.
Public opinion will make it a way worse stigma to vape than smoke a cigarette.

Prohibition is definitely kicking in across the pond. I can see this impacting the local industry badly as our shores het flooded with cheap internationals clearing their inventory. 

Vaping is the new reefer madness.

This is so demoralising.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (12/9/19)

Sad to see this.

Interestingly, UTAH is quite a small state in the USA from an economic contribution point of view. Contributes just under 1% of the USA's GDP. (as of 2018)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_and_territories_by_GDP

I wonder if this approach to ban all vaping except closed system devices will proliferate to other states in America or if it will remain only in a few.

I will say this much, I have vaped many liquids over the past nearly 6 years and have never felt bad or drugged out from any of them. Ok, in the early days I overdid it once on 18mg in a dripper and had a "Silver", (nausea, sweating) but was fine 30 mins later. Haven't had that in years.

Sad because vaping does have the potential to rid many smokers of their combustible habit and most scientific studies on normal juice shows that the harm is considerably less than smoking.

Ah, what a sad day

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (12/9/19)

Let me take a stab at this. The biggest companies that are set to lose from people switching from smoking to vaping are Big Tobacco and Big Pharma, right? Ok, so since we know they have most of the people who ran for office in the US in their pockets by sponsoring their election campaigns, I'd say they told these people to start spreading as much propoganda as possible to get vaping banned completely so that people can go back to smoking (yay for Big Tobacco) and start getting sick again (yay for Big Pharma).

Done. Have a nice day.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Room Fogger (12/9/19)

Explain the following regarding this, as I’ve fallen out of the tree it would seem,

Why are we only seeing this type of tragic event in the US?
How is it that their research and results are contradictory to everyone and virtually every other institution elsewhere?
Where does oils come into vaping? If you don’t know at least try to find out or keep your mouth shut.
If the problem is oils and drugs in juice, why are they wanting to only ban flavours?
How many of those manufacturers and distributors and shops selling this “tainted” juice have been closed and the owners prosecuted as drug dealers?
How much is going into their next election campaign from big tobacco and pharma?

Why has my health improved dramatically since I started vaping, and if this is so dangerous, why am I still upright? I vape like a damm steam train.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## stevie g (12/9/19)

Last nIght i was wondering what event was going to usher in 9/11 and this morning I woke up to a vape ban in the news.

Hegelian dialect being played out here folks.

For those that don't know Hegelian dialect means in this scenario create a problem (toxic thc vape liquid) get a reaction (omg save the children) offer a solution (ban flavored vape)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (12/9/19)

I sometimes wonder why in the world people always worry about what america has to say. 

I was thinking out loud and my fingers slipped on the keypad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

